# Systemanforderungen FTW



## Larson (1. September 2011)

Ich muss jetzt meinem Frust einfach mal freien lauf lassen!

Ist es so schwer für Spielehersteller, 2-3 Monate vor erscheinen eines Spiels, halbwegs vernünftige
Aussagen über minimale bzw. empfohlene Systemanforderungen rauszurücken?

Battlefield 3, MW3, Assassins Creed Revelations

Die testen jetzt seit Monaten diese Engines auf allen möglichen Systemen, und sind nicht in der lage Aussagen
zu tätigen? Damit man sich vielleicht ein wenig vorbereiten könnte?

So tolle änderungen wird es in dieser zeit nicht mehr geben, in richtung optimierung usw.

Ich sehe auch keinen Nachteil für die Programierer, entweder mein System reicht aus, vllt muss ich nachrüsten aber ich kann doch wenigstens ein Monat bevor das ganze in die Presse geht ein paar Sinnvolle angaben erwarten. Oder seh ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. September 2011)

Larson schrieb:


> So tolle änderungen wird es in dieser zeit nicht mehr geben, in richtung optimierung usw.



Hast es dir ja schon selber beantwortet ... 8800gt + dual Core minimum ... gtx570/6970 + Guten QuadCore Maximum


----------



## Larson (5. September 2011)

Danke für diese tolle Antwort! Bekommst einen Keks!


----------

